# Ultrasound preg check



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I have been reading about ultrasound technology for cattle pregnancy checking. Does anyone use them? Are they hard to read?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Our local vet here uses his a lot. I have one here on the sow farm that I use every week. I wouldn't be without it. Mine is portable (hand held) and cost about $4K iirc. I would need a different probe to check cows with. It's real easy to use. I can check down to day 23 with high confidence. On open sows, I can see the CL's on the ovary.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Reading the instructions on a Preg-Alert Pro Renco it sure sounds like you could grade beef carcass quality from the inside out! Another manufactor recommended vet use only as the data is hard to read. This unit is under $1,500.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I blood test mine, as early as 28 days


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Squeeze chute and a long glove for me.

I would like an ultra sound type system. Just out of my price range.

When my wife was carrying our first child I tried to convince her to let me try the fishing sonar and see if I could see anything. I thought it was a good idea and I could do monthly updates. She told me to experiment on a cow.

Did not have a good squeeze chute at the time or I probably would have tried.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I hire ultrasound and prefer it to a sleeve.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Tim/South said:


> Squeeze chute and a long glove for me.
> 
> I would like an ultra sound type system. Just out of my price range.
> 
> ...


I did use mine on my wife when she was pregnant. The OB GYN has a much better machine.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ha....you boys are crazy....it's a wonder your women did't put your tails out in the barn. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Kathleen is soooooooo happy we are in the grand baby stage of our program!!


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

> When my wife was carrying our first child I tried to convince her to let me try the fishing sonar and see if I could see anything. I thought it was a good idea and I could do monthly updates. She told me to experiment on a cow.
> 
> Did not have a good squeeze chute at the time or I probably would have tried.


Home child births are kinda a thing of the past...even with farmers. I think the farmers' attempts to convince the new mother to eat the afterbirth :huh: was the downfall of an otherwise-farm type of endeavor.
73, Mark


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

glasswrongsize said:


> Home child births are kinda a thing of the past...even with farmers.
> 73, Mark


We tried to tell buy brother that. He lives the plain lifestyle in a Mennonite community. Nine of their eleven children were born at home.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

azmike said:


> Kathleen is soooooooo happy we are in the grand baby stage of our program!!


What's the perfect distance to live from the grand kids? Bout an hour? Close enough for them to visit often yet close enough to go the hell home when it's time.


----------



## 3string (Sep 8, 2014)

I have a easi-scan. It took some getting use to, but now I really like it. It saves on my arm and is a lot quicker. Once you know what your looking at and what to look for its easy to preg check.


----------

